# Acekard RPG Forum



## golden (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I am suggesting this not because the toptoy got its own forum but now if you go take a look at the "Other Flashing Hardware & Software" forum 18 out of the 25 topics displayed on the first page are all about AceKard RPG. That's exactly 72% of the topics and that's *just on the first page*. It only seems logical. It is beginning to turn into a AceKard forum and I don't think that's what it was meant to be. Just trying to improve the site's consistency.


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 6, 2008)

I love my RPG, but, it has a pretty small userbase, I think that a forum isn't necessary at this point in time, perhaps once the userbase has expanded a little more.


----------



## golden (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> I love my RPG, but, it has a pretty small userbase, I think that a forum isn't necessary at this point in time, perhaps once the userbase has expanded a little more.


It seems to be catching on fast. It has gotten more popular very fast.


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 6, 2008)

This is true, but IMO there is no need as of yet for a dedicated forum.


----------



## OSW (Jan 6, 2008)

agreed with Jaejae. not yet.


----------



## cracker (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd like to see how many people own the AKRPG. I'm sure it's a surprisingly low number. Bamboogaming is about the only site that sells them and with the price being 2x the cost of most other flash carts people avoid them (despite the built in memory, features, open source, quality of the carts, etc).

OT: Anyone know if they are distributing the clear see thru case yet or are they still black or white? I'm curious to know if I have the only 2 in 'the wild' still.


----------



## golden (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, sure, I guess you guys are right. Screw the forums for now. Shaun, can you delete this topic?




QUOTE(cracker @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> OT: Anyone know if they are distributing the clear see thru case yet or are they still black or white? I'm curious to know if I have the only 2 in 'the wild' still.


I have been wondering about that for awhile now. How did you get that shell? Looks amazing and I want one. And no, I have not seen anywhere else sell them.


----------



## OSW (Jan 6, 2008)

cracker probably got a sample?

i'm 90% sure bamboogaming only sells the black ones currently.


----------



## cracker (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(golden @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Ok, sure, I guess you guys are right. Screw the forums for now. Shaun, can you delete this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I helped them with their cheat engine and they sent me a couple of them.


----------



## golden (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(cracker @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(golden @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, sure, I guess you guys are right. Screw the forums for now. Shaun, can you delete this topic?
> ...


Them? As in acekards? Or see through shells?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldn't understand why you guys don't want another sub-forum..

The DSTT sub-forum has only 16 topics in it so far.

IMO, AceKard RPG should have a subforum.


----------



## golden (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> I wouldn't understand why you guys don't want another sub-forum..
> 
> The DSTT sub-forum has only 16 topics in it so far.
> 
> IMO, AceKard RPG should have a subforum.


I didn't make this topic because the DSTT had a sub forum but if it could get one when it is a way newer cart than the RPG then it is about time that the RPG gets its own. Now that the DSTT left, the whole "other" forum is filled with RPG threads and some random wrong section topics.


----------



## cracker (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(golden @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cracker @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(golden @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> ...



RPGs of course! Would be pretty cheap of them to send me just two shells!


----------



## OSW (Jan 6, 2008)

WTF? I did not notice that there was a DSTT forum at all!!!
acekard is yonks older than dstt and i don't believe dstt has that many more users already...

then again, maybe it was made in consideration of the DSTT giveaway contest occuring.

since DSTT has a subforum, i now support Acekard getting a subforum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what's there to lose?


----------



## golden (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> WTF? I did not notice that there was a DSTT forum at all!!!
> acekard is yonks older than dstt and i don't believe dstt has that many more users already...
> 
> then again, maybe it was made in consideration of the DSTT giveaway contest occuring.
> ...


Well, according to the other guys, the RPG doesn't have enough users to get a forum. Although the number of topics the RPG has in the "other hardware" forum proves otherwise. We're just going to have to wait and see I guess...


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 6, 2008)

cracker, you mean they sent you more than one AceKard RPG? You're one lucky guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, could you please take a picture of the clear RPGs you have?

Thanks!


----------



## cracker (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> cracker, you mean they sent you more than one AceKard RPG? You're one lucky guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I almost crapped myself when they told me _two_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually I posted the pics as soon as i got them!


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 6, 2008)

Remember, the original Acekard failed hard, and even with the free upgrade to an Acekard+, it was too late to be successful.
Plus there is alot of stigma about the RPG, with the original Acekard being possibly the worst slot one card ever.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 6, 2008)

I know you got it that way, but don't you know if they will sell clear shells for them?

Thanks!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Remember, the original Acekard failed hard, and even with the free upgrade to an Acekard+, it was too late to be successful.
> Plus there is alot of stigma about the RPG, with the original Acekard being possibly the worst slot one card ever.


But the AKRPG is one of the best slot-1 flashcards right now, along with the CycloDS..


----------



## golden (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I am suggesting this not because the toptoy got its own forum but now if you go take a look at the "Other Flashing Hardware & Software" forum 18 out of the 25 topics displayed on the first page are all about AceKard RPG. That's exactly 72% of the topics and that's *just on the first page*. It only seems logical. It is beginning to turn into a AceKard forum and I don't think that's what it was meant to be. Just trying to improve the site's consistency.


----------



## OSW (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Remember, the original Acekard failed hard, and even with the free upgrade to an Acekard+, it was too late to be successful.
> Plus there is alot of stigma about the RPG, with the original Acekard being possibly the worst slot one card ever.



I'm pretty sure acekard was reasonably successful in china.
And after the update to support normal fat, it actually looked pretty good.

I believe the worst slot one is the Ninjapass X9, followed by the DSLink (however that cart was released so long ago, you can't blame it), followed by the DS-Xtreme.


----------



## cracker (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember, the original Acekard failed hard, and even with the free upgrade to an Acekard+, it was too late to be successful.
> ...



I'll admit I've never had any firsthand experience with any of them but from what I've seen any of the Magic Key series from Neoflash are strong competitors for first place on the worst slot 1 cart list.


----------



## golden (Jan 6, 2008)

This thread has gone really of topic guys. It is supposed to discuss a new RPG forum. Not cracker's see through shells. lol. Maybe this proves that a real forum is needed to be able to take about different RPG things.


----------

